# I'm so sorry...



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

It was dark and I didn't see you on that road until it was too late. You had already been hit by another car and you were suffering, but still it was me that took your life and I can't help but feel so bad about that. 

I am in tears over this and I'm so sorry little friend.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Please don't feel guilty - there was nothing you could do.
May this kitty rest in peace.
I hope you can find peace soon. I know it is easier said than done - I am a wreck all the time it happens but I must find strength and cope with it; There are so many kitties depending on me.
Be well


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry.  Please know that it wasn't your fault. 

Just by caring about that cat and remembering it you are doing a good thing. 

Rest in peace, kitty. Peace to you, Richo.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Sorry....  Try not to beat yourself up about this Richo.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm so sorry this happened to you, Richo. I know how much you care about animals. Please remember it wasn't your fault.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm so sorry for what happened. May this kitty rest in piece. Richo, please don't feel guilty because it wasn't your fault.


----------

